# framebuffer startx error[solved]

## F-0_ICE

when i try to startx into kde i get the error 'cannnot run in framebuffer mode please specify bus ids for all framebuffer devices' i am using a stage 3 installation and can't connect to the internet. i have enabled support for my cirrus logic vid card and tried compiling it as a module neither works. stranger still is the fact that my grub.conf does not have any vga or video statements in it. Any help would be appreciated. 

note: just to say iam kinda of new to linux so please be specific.Last edited by F-0_ICE on Fri Apr 22, 2005 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pitcrawler

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> when i try to startx into kde i get the error 'cannnot run in framebuffer mode please specify bus ids for all framebuffer devices' i am using a stage 3 installation and can't connect to the internet. i have enabled support for my cirrus logic vid card and tried compiling it as a module neither works. stranger still is the fact that my grub.conf does not have any vga or video statements in it. Any help would be appreciated. 
> 
> note: just to say iam kinda of new to linux so please be specific.

 

You may not have setup your x-server config file. The following gentoo docs might help: The X Server Configuration HOWTO and The KDE Configuration HOWTO

----------

## F-0_ICE

when i run Xorg -configure it creates the new conf file but also replies with an error stating that  (xorg cannot detect your mouse /dev/mouse no such device) or something like that. my mouse is @ /dev/input/mouse0 so what can i do?

----------

## Red Moose

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> when i run Xorg -configure it creates the new conf file but also replies with an error stating that  (xorg cannot detect your mouse /dev/mouse no such device) or something like that. my mouse is @ /dev/input/mouse0 so what can i do?

 

Mate, if Xorg is looking for /dev/mouse and your mouse is /dev/input/mouse0, don't you see why X can't find your mouse?

----------

## krazwerk

I'm actually having the EXACT same problem. No matter where I install the mouse I get the same stupid error when I try startx. If the directory is different, it will say that "There is no such file or directory" for Mouse0. But if I configure it properly and make a directory then it will say "There is such a directory", but it STILL won't work!

My network connection doesn't work either. It will work when everything autodetects off of the LiveCD (then I can emerge to my hearts content) but as soon as I boot into Gentoo normally without the disc and try ifconfig it only lists the Local Loopback thingy, not eth0.

The only thing I can think of is the fact that when I was installing Gentoo I didn't have my computer hooked up to the internet. I only hooked it up after the kernel was done compiling (I'm using genkernel by the way).

----------

## Red Moose

Is your mouse definitely where you think? ALl my mice are /dev/psaux because they are on PS/2 ports.

Also, there is a method enable eth0 at boot. You need to probably install and setup DHCP properly, then you'll have no problem. It is loaded from the setup on the LiveCD but you haven't built it on your own system yet.

----------

## krazwerk

Thanks for the help. I've actually decided to recompile the kernel (not genkernel this time). Hopefully this will work.

----------

## krazwerk

Just finished recompiling everything and it works! Moral of the story: never ever use genkernel  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cascamorto

i had the same problem.... have you created an .xinitrc file?

and have you run cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf?

and for your mouse you might be able to sort it out better by editting xorg.conf or doing a manual X configuration with Xorgconfig

----------

## F-0_ICE

ok i fixed the mouse and startx starts kde but when i log out i see a few errors about bad windows and major/minor opcodes from X. is this a bad thing? and is there anything i can do about that?

----------

## jgaffney

So how did you fix the mouse problem mate?

----------

## F-0_ICE

simple i moved the mouse  from /dev/input/mouse0 to /dev/mouse0 and changed my xorg .conf it worked fine.

----------

## pitcrawler

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> ok i fixed the mouse and startx starts kde but when i log out i see a few errors about bad windows and major/minor opcodes from X. is this a bad thing? and is there anything i can do about that?

 

These errors are usually nothing to worry about.

----------

## F-0_ICE

ok thats fine and thanks for the help.  :Cool: 

----------

